# Wing Back Wood Frame Cutting List?



## Johan Maritz (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi There


Can anyone please help me with a plan for cutting and assembling a wingback chair wooden frame, the various parts an dimentions?

my mail adress [email protected]


much obliged


----------

